
John Colter - brudgers
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Colter
======
vonnik
I grew up in Montana, not far from one of the routes Lewis and Clarke took
through that state. The legend of John Colter is still alive there. Every
year, Montanans hold the John Colter run to commemorate his escape.

[http://winddrinkers.org/trailhead/races/john-
colter/](http://winddrinkers.org/trailhead/races/john-colter/)

~~~
stockliasteroid
I’ve done that race, it’s awesome. Wading across the river when your legs are
shot from the run is especially exciting...

------
philliphaydon
Never heard of him or or story. But reading about his escape I immediately
thought of the run in apocalypto.

------
samradelie
Flynn treasure. The poem basically says it's at some damn or waterfall. Would
be cool if the spot was chosen from the tale of the 'original great American
adventurers'

~~~
hueving
_Dam_

